# Samba 4 compile fails

## danomac

I think I'm just going to mask samba > 4 for now, unless someone can figure out why these files are missing:

```

[ 107/2665] Compiling lib/replace/replace.c

[ 108/2665] Compiling lib/replace/cwrap.c

Waf: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9-abi_x86_64.amd64/bin'

Build failed:

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9-abi_x86_64.amd64/bin/default/lib/replace/cwrap_2.d'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9-abi_x86_64.amd64/bin/default/lib/replace/replace_2.d'

Makefile:8: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9'

>>> Failed to emerge net-fs/samba-4.2.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-fs/samba-4.2.9:

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.9/work/samba-4.2.9'

```

I was looking through use flags but found nothing obvious. Does anyone else have this issue?

This is what it's trying to build:

```

[ebuild     U  ] net-fs/samba-4.2.9::gentoo [3.6.25::gentoo] USE="acl client cups fam pam system-mitkrb5%* -addc% -addns -ads -aio* -avahi -cluster -dmapi -gnutls% -iprint% -ldap -quota (-selinux) -syslog -systemd% {-test%} -winbind* (-caps%) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-ldb%) (-netapi%*) (-readline%*) (-server%*) (-smbclient%*) (-smbsharemodes%) (-swat%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 0 KiB

```

----------

## Pegasus87

I'm also trying to install samba-4.2.11 and I'm getting an error in the compile phase:

```

...

...

[2574/2660] Generating manpages/nmbd.8

[2575/2660] Generating manpages/nmblookup.1

Note: Writing nmblookup.1

Note: Writing nmbd.8

Note: Writing net.8

Waf: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86/bin'

Build failed:  -> task failed (err #-7): 

        {task: manpages/smb.conf.5 smb.conf.5.xml,parameters.all.xml -> smb.conf.5}

Makefile:8: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11'

>>> Failed to emerge net-fs/samba-4.2.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-fs/samba-4.2.11:

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11'

```

The problem appears quite before the end of compilation ([2575/2660])... I Can't figure out, what the problem is. Any suggestions?

----------

## Angrychile

Jesus Christ bump this shit.

----------

## Angrychile

Okay, in case anyone still gives a shit, I just tried building talloc with MAKEOPTS="-j1" and it builds now. I should note a I have a distcc setup, so that might also hurt it. -j1 turns off distcc for sure.

talloc is part of samba, and although I'm not building samba, talloc's compilation complains about the same missing file. May be someone should patch it to be -j1 by default?

try it with samba to see if it works.

----------

## robertjsharp

I had the same problem with 4.2.11 so I disabled distcc in FEATURES and it emerged without any problems. Must remember to restore FEATURES.

----------

## keet

Something like this:

```
cat /etc/portage/env/nodistcc.conf

FEATURES="-distcc -distcc-pump"

MAKEOPTS="-j7 -l4"
```

```
cat /etc/portage/package.env

...

net-fs/samba nodistcc.conf

sys-libs/talloc nodistcc.conf

...
```

----------

## mhanft

Doesn't help here.

I have found some other discussions which say "it's a fault of libxslt", "de-install docbook before installing samba", "here is a patch for docbook-xsl" and similar more. But with Gentoo, there is no "docbook" or "docbook-xsl" package (only "docbook-xsl-stylesheets" or something like that), and/or I have no idea how to apply an own patch to a package which I just "emerge" anyway.

Any more ideas how to upgrade to Samba 4?

Thanks,

-Matt

----------

## liryon

the makeopts fix didn't work for me, I had to go in and disable distcc like robertjsharp did.

----------

## mhanft

I did exactly what 'keet' had proposed two postings above (nodistcc.conf, package.env...) - didn't help.

I successfully compiled Samba 4 on a 64-bit Gentoo, but it doesn't work on 32-bit. Could it be a 'bitness' problem?

-Matt

----------

## DTL

I have very similar problem as Pegasus87:

```

[2549/2656] Parse::Pidl::Wireshark::Conformance.3pm: pidl/lib/Parse/Pidl/Wireshark/Conformance.pm -> bin/default/pidl/Parse::Pidl::Wireshark::Conformance.3pm

[2550/2656] Parse::Pidl::Util.3pm: pidl/lib/Parse/Pidl/Util.pm -> bin/default/pidl/Parse::Pidl::Util.3pm

[2551/2656] Parse::Pidl::NDR.3pm: pidl/lib/Parse/Pidl/NDR.pm -> bin/default/pidl/Parse::Pidl::NDR.3pm

[2552/2656] Parse::Pidl::Wireshark::NDR.3pm: pidl/lib/Parse/Pidl/Wireshark/NDR.pm -> bin/default/pidl/Parse::Pidl::Wireshark::NDR.3pm

[2553/2656] Generating manpages/smb.conf.5

[2554/2656] Generating manpages/dbwrap_tool.1

Note: Writing dbwrap_tool.1

[2555/2656] Generating manpages/eventlogadm.8

Note: Writing eventlogadm.8

[2556/2656] Generating manpages/findsmb.1

Note: Writing findsmb.1

[2557/2656] Generating manpages/libsmbclient.7

Note: Writing libsmbclient.7

[2558/2656] Generating manpages/lmhosts.5

Note: Writing lmhosts.5

[2559/2656] Generating manpages/log2pcap.1

Note: Writing log2pcap.1

Waf: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-.arm/bin'

Build failed:  -> task failed (err #-7):

        {task: manpages/smb.conf.5 smb.conf.5.xml,parameters.all.xml -> smb.conf.5}

Makefile:8: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-.arm'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11'

>>> Failed to emerge net-fs/samba-4.2.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'

```

This is on my small arm home server and I had samba working correctly before. I tried to switch openssh -> libressl and because of this I had to remove few packages. The switch failed, I reverted all the changes and I reinstalled everything back without any problems, just samba can't build.

So far I've tried to rebuild it multiple times, restarted, did all possible maintenance to portage (no problems found), tried with MAKEOPTS="-j1", but it still fails. I don't have distcc. It fails on exacly the same place every time. I also tried to install 4.2.14 but it failed on exactly the same step.

```

# emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'                                                                                                                                                             [4/47994]

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.10-final-0, hardened/linux/arm/armv7a, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.22-r4, 3.4.103 armv7l)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.103-armv7l-ARMv7_Processor_rev_4_-v7l-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      895380 total,    172772 free

KiB Swap:    2047996 total,   2045192 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 26 Oct 2016 03:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

CHOST="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphan

s userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exc

lude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl arm armv5te armv6 armv6t2 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic pie readline seccomp session ssl ssp tcpd unicode urandom xattr x

tpax zlib" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user au

toindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id user

dir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS

="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse e

vdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTH

ON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="exynos fbdev omap omapfb dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2

p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

# emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-4.2.11  USE="acl pam system-mitkrb5 -addc -addns -ads -aio -avahi -client -cluster -cups -dmapi -fam -gnutls -iprint -ldap -quota (-selinux) -syslog -systemd {-test} -winbind" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

```

I just want to point out that it was working :/. This is quite slow cpu and it takes 2h to get to the point where it fails and this is the worst I think  :Smile: 

Any ideas are welcome. My last idea would be 'emerge -e @world' and/or @system, but with this CPU it will take 2-3 days.

----------

## eccerr0r

Wow, almost 1 year after the initial report I ran into the same samba issue as the OP.  Disabling distcc got past the error.

This other error in this thread seems to be something different...that docbook suggestion does sound plausible though I haven't studied the code, perhaps re-emerging docbook stuff is an easy test in the meantime.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Builds fine here

```
emerge --info samba 

Portage 2.3.3 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo-krnlschd x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-krnlschd-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-3217U_CPU_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8051232 total,   3481324 free

KiB Swap:    8048528 total,   8048528 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 27 Mar 2017 18:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.27 p1.0) 2.27

distcc[14505] (dcc_trace_version) distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu; built Dec 23 2016 17:08:13 [disabled]

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.3::gentoo, 3.6.0::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

alexxy

    location: /var/lib/layman/alexxy

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

benklop

    location: /var/lib/layman/benklop

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

c2p-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/c2p-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

eclipse

    location: /var/lib/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

haarp

    location: /var/lib/layman/haarp

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/proaudio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

ssnb

    location: /var/lib/layman/ssnb

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -10001

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --timeout=600

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

Installed sets: @gcc-toolchain

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fgraphite -flto=4 -flto-compression-level=9 -fopenmp "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.3/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fgraphite -flto=4 -flto-compression-level=9 -fopenmp "

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --misspell-suggestions=n --nospinner --tree --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.stuhome.net/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo/pub http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O2 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -flto=4 -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lzma"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=600"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 bluetooth bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri egl fftw fortran gdbm gif gles gles1 gles2 gmp iconv icu jack jpeg2k ladspa modules multilib multislot ncurses nls nptl openal opengl openmp pam pch pcre png policykit pulseaudio qt5 readline seccomp session sndfile sse sse2 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 svg system-icu tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower v4l vaapi vdpau xinerama xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-0" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="artec_eplus48u" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4 3.5 3.6"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-fs/samba-4.5.7::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="acl pam system-mitkrb5 -addc -addns -ads -client -cluster -cups -dmapi -fam -gnutls -gpg -iprint -ldap -quota (-selinux) -syslog (-system-heimdal) -systemd -test -winbind -zeroconf" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fgraphite -flto=4 -flto-compression-level=9 -fopenmp -fno-graphite-identity -fno-ipa-pta -fno-loop-block -fno-loop-interchange -fno-loop-parallelize-all -fno-loop-strip-mine -fno-tree-loop-distribution -fno-tree-loop-linear -fno-lto -fno-use-linker-plugin -fno-openmp"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fgraphite -flto=4 -flto-compression-level=9 -fopenmp -fno-graphite-identity -fno-ipa-pta -fno-loop-block -fno-loop-interchange -fno-loop-parallelize-all -fno-loop-strip-mine -fno-tree-loop-distribution -fno-tree-loop-linear -fno-lto -fno-use-linker-plugin -fno-openmp"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O2 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -flto=4 -s -fno-graphite-identity -fno-ipa-pta -fno-loop-block -fno-loop-interchange -fno-loop-parallelize-all -fno-loop-strip-mine -fno-tree-loop-distribution -fno-tree-loop-linear -fno-lto -fno-use-linker-plugin -fno-openmp -Wl,-fuse-ld=bfd
```

Thks 4 ur interest.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Must switch to ld.bfd @ binutils 2.26, though.

Please note no distcc there.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Naguissa

No distcc in my amd64 PC. So nor distcc not j1 worked.

I've been able to do so installing next "app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets" version:

```

echo "=app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1-r2 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Funtoo forum pointed me on this issue: https://forums.funtoo.org/topic/1257-samba-installation-fails-due-to-manpage/?do=findComment&comment=6128

----------

